# A "Kevlar Pen"



## rsx1974 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well thats how the material was described to me.  Today I ran into a new friend that works with Aircraft "stuff".  I happened to show him the pen I turned from solid aluminium rod the other day and he thought it and my other pens were really cool.  Well he walked me over to a trash barrel and pulled out some various metal rods and then said "this could be interesting" as he handed me several short very hard, very strong, very light rods.  He then said " we put thin sheets of this stuff under aircraft seats to stop small arms fire in "certain" aircraft".  

This actual prodct is called Phenolic, here's a description of the net:
Phenolic sheet is a hard, dense material made by applying heat and pressure to layers of paper or glass cloth impregnated with synthetic resin. These layers of laminations are usually of cellulose paper, cotton fabrics, synthetic yarn fabrics, glass fabrics or unwoven fabrics. When heat and pressure are applied to the layers, a chemical reaction (polymerization) transforms the layers into a high-pressure thermosetting industrial laminated plastic.

The stuff I got was in rod form and you could see the layers were actually wound.

It was much harder than any acrylic I've turned but not as bad as the solid Aluminium one I did the other night.

Sorry about the long write up but I gigured it might help answer some questions.

Oh by the way no finish applied just turned and mm through 12000.


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a great looking pen the way it is, I don't think you would want to put any other finish on it. It certainly pays to try turning different items into pens.  Do you know if that stuff is available anywhere?


----------



## rsx1974 (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve,

When searching the net to figure out what it was I did find it for sale.  I want to say I found it for as little as $6.00 a foot with 4ft min purchase.

Good luck.


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice!

I used Phenolic years ago when I used to build houses. It can be found as very fancy crown moldings, but what I have seen in the commercial market looks nothing like what you have.

Very cool,
Rmartin


----------



## gerryr (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like Phenolic to me, but it isn't Kevlar.  Phenolics have been around a very long time, Bakelite being the earliest.  Kevlar was developed in 1965 and is actually a fiber while Phenolics are basically a resin that can be used with cloth, paper, and other things.

Good looking pen too.


----------



## txcwboy (Aug 23, 2007)

My 85 yr old father has lots of Phenolic from the Electronics Industry.I turned some many years ago and it was very hard on my breathing.Back before I took PPE too seriously  ( personal protection equip ) But I agree its not kevlar. Its closer to Micarta or IS micarta actually.Looks canvas based. Nice pen though. 

Dave


----------



## cueman (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice pen!  Looks like linen based phenolic.  This stuff is used in cue building for strength in the joint area. Here's a link to some. http://www.cuestik.com/store/product.asp?DEPARTMENT_ID=106&ITEM_ID=5890


----------



## edstreet (Aug 23, 2007)

That's micarta 

Ed


----------



## rhahnfl (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a great looking cigar. Bet it was hard as nails...


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 24, 2007)

Great looking pen; Might have to get some of that.


----------



## rsx1974 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the input,

I had never seen or heard of any of this stuff before.

Hopefully it inspires some people.

I do agree about using PPE, dust collection ect......

Thanks Wooly!!!!!![]


----------



## hughbie (Aug 24, 2007)

i've seen that stuff before while i was in the navy.  it seems to me that it was used for it's insulating properties.  but the stuff i saw was in thin sheets, like it was used for table tops for protection.  in the sheet form, it didn't want to bend but would actually break/crack.  very very hard.  i bet that pen is virtually indestructable!


----------



## gwilki (Aug 24, 2007)

Up here in the Great White North, we use phenolic for kitchen cutting boards. For that use, I've only see it in white or grey, though. Our local plastics supplier sells it in thicknesses up to 1"

Grant


----------



## DocRon (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job, good looking pen.
I am a little confused by this ( my normal state.) Micarta is a phenolic- based material, but Kevlar is not. The latter is used such places as in bullet-proof vests. Your friend said that they used the stuff you have as protection under aircraft seats. I am guessing this is probably Kevlar. As I understand the properties, the fabric absorbs the shock of a penetrating projectile, dissipating the energy and preventing or at least retarding penetration. Not an important issue for a pen. [].


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree, the Kevlar and bullet stopping qualities are confusing after looking at the pen. It looks to be of paper phenolic. I have purchased paper phenolic rod from Cope Plastics. http://www.copeplastics.com/docs/index.html
It is an interesting material and has been around for many years. As a rod, it does not have much (almost no) lateral strength. Breaks easily.
The pen is neat and if it is paper phenolic, you may have given others ideas for a new pen blank material.


----------



## NavyDiver (Aug 24, 2007)

I have seen and worked with Kevlar in sheets and line (rope) form, but not in rod.  What you have doesn't look like Kevlar that I have used.


----------



## gketell (Aug 24, 2007)

Paper or Plastic or Kevlar, whatever.  No matter what it actually is, that is a VERY nice looking pen.  Great job.  Awesome fit and finish!!

GK


----------



## rsx1974 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Greg!!

Well I've got people thinking, either way whatever the product is it does have a unique feel and texture to it.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rsx1974_
> Well I've got people thinking, either way whatever the product is it does have a unique feel and texture to it.


John, can you go back and ask your new friend what it is? As long as he doesn't have to kill you after he tells you, you can then share the facts with us. [][][]


----------



## rsx1974 (Aug 24, 2007)

Gary,

I think I'm going to go look for more scraps and I'll see if I can get specific type.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />I have seen and worked with Kevlar in sheets and line (rope) form, but not in rod.  What you have doesn't look like Kevlar that I have used.



Since you have worked with Kevlar, do you have any observations/opinions on how it would be to work with sharp tools like we use? I know gloves are made from it to protect the hands of wood carvers from knives.


----------



## kkwall (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely work. Makes a cool pen!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 24, 2007)

looks more like a carbon fiber laminate than anything else to me, but then I'm not familiar with some of the things you guys have mentioned.

I will say this, If it is in fact Kevlar, keep it out of sunlight (uv) as it degrades pretty rapidly when exposed.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> <br />looks more like a carbon fiber laminate than anything else to me, but then I'm not familiar with some of the things you guys have mentioned.
> 
> I will say this, If it is in fact Kevlar, keep it out of sunlight (uv) as it degrades pretty rapidly when exposed.



That's interesting. High end racing canoes are made of Kevlar. They get a lot of exposure to the sun.


----------



## rsx1974 (Aug 24, 2007)

Kelvar must be painted or covered in some way if going to be exposed to sunlight.


----------



## sparhawk (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like the material used in fiber metal hardhats.


----------



## Fred (Aug 24, 2007)

I have two propellers from early WWI that are made from similar material. Both must weigh 100 pounds or so each. According to what I can find out about these props there were from one of the earliest flights of aircraft traveling to Europe. The Smithsonian always wanted my father to 'give' them to the museum, but I have both mounted on my living room wall. They ain't going no where if I can help it.

BTW, your pens are great and very nicely done. []


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 24, 2007)

I am not sure of the material, kind of reminds me of the small plates used in some of the older electir motors where the wires were connected to the posts, used as insulator plates,  but noi matter what it really is, it makes some good looking pens.!!

Rob


----------



## almer (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rsx1974_
> <br />Well thats how the material was described to me.  Today I ran into a new friend that works with Aircraft "stuff".  I happened to show him the pen I turned from solid aluminium rod the other day and he thought it and my other pens were really cool.  Well he walked me over to a trash barrel and pulled out some various metal rods and then said "this could be interesting" as he handed me several short very hard, very strong, very light rods.  He then said " we put thin sheets of this stuff under aircraft seats to stop small arms fire in "certain" aircraft".
> 
> This actual prodct is called Phenolic, here's a description of the net:
> ...


I think cueman is right,ive used stuff like this,looks same for joints,ferrules on pool cues


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by almer_
> 
> I think cueman is right,ive used stuff like this,looks same for joints,ferrules on pool cues



and:



> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />you may have given others ideas for a new pen blank material.



Several pens were made from the same or similar material in 2003 or 2004 some of which may pre-date the existance of IAP.  Here is one make during that time period for the PFF program.

Chuckie

PS ...and another pen from 2002


----------



## txcwboy (Aug 25, 2007)

This site is the king of wasted bandwidth repost ! 18 words take up 12 inches of screen ?  Too funny !

Dave


----------



## Grizzlyss (Sep 2, 2007)

That is a very nice looking pen. Just a little bit of info for you about working with that material, always wear breathing apparatus with it, as it can cause cancer. The info is from a friend of mine when I was in the Air Force. It is nice stuff to work with, but remember to protect yourself.

Sheldon


----------



## rhag1128 (Dec 12, 2007)

I just turned a bottle stopper with the same phenolic resin.  Very dusty must wear a mask.  I love the way it feels in the hand when sanded.  I will be picking up more scraps today at work.  Most of what I have is 2-3" diameter tho.

Randy


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 12, 2007)

I have turned this "Phenolic" before...  I friend does Pool Cue tip repair and I turned him 1/2 dozen tip bases for cues.  Basically platform with a tenon on it that fits inside the shaft of the cue....  Turns just fine....


----------



## airrat (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know what you all are talking about, looks like a pen to me. []

Dave I am confused by your post?  If you don't like the site or posting on it then why bother coming here.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 12, 2007)

When turning this material, does it have a foul smell? If so, I'm certain that it is indeed PHENOLIC.
I cut many pen blanks out of surplus material but refuse to turn anymore pens out of it. The smell of antler is pale in comparison to this nasty stuff. I do agree that you have a wonderful looking pen out of the material.

-Peter-[]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 12, 2007)

guaranteed it's phenolic...I bought it in sheet form a while back to make a router table base plate...it's very hard stuff! 

Andrew


----------



## R2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Since I'm relatively new to this forum in terms of time, Ive only just come to see this beautiful pen. it's a wonderful match of kit and material.

I've never seen Phenolic that colour but as Maxwell says it is used for things like router base plates, table tops etc.Roger Gifkins Uses it for his dovetail jig templates and the cutting is done with a CNC router. It is chosed for the purposes described because of it's wear resistance.

Form ply sheeting is also coated with phenolic resin  becuase the concrete doesn't stick to it.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice job on the pen, I just saw this post and I too turned this stuff, as an artist pencil with an acrylic add on because the rod was too short, I was told it was bakolite, and yes it does smell awful (worse than antler)





<br />

It looks exacly the same, so, I'm guessing it was Phenolic also Thanx for the clarification


----------



## rhag1128 (Dec 13, 2007)

The odor you find so offensive is Formaldehyde.  I will have to tahe better photo of my stopper and post it.


Randy


----------



## louisbry (Dec 13, 2007)

Great looking pen.  Nice photography too!


----------



## Aderhammer (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Grizzlyss_
> <br />Just a little bit of info for you about working with that material, always wear breathing apparatus with it, as it can cause cancer. The info is from a friend of mine when I was in the Air Force. It is nice stuff to work with, but remember to protect yourself.


I thought that was only in California that you could get cancer![][]


----------



## rsx1974 (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW,

This thread came back to life!!

After the Cigar I turned a Gentlemen's pen but thats it.

Still have a couple rods of this stuff.

I'll bet the bottle stopper looks unique too.


----------



## desert1pocket (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice pen.  It is either linen or canvas based phenolic, and as others have stated it's used a lot in pool cues.  I know several cuemakers who would pay good money for any of that stuff in that darker color.  The current manufacturers have changed their formulas, and the brown is now more of a tan color.  

If anyone wants some for pens, it is readily available in black, "double black", or tan from any of the major cue making supply houses.  The "double black" looks almost like ebony when finished.  The linen based has a finer texture than the canvas.  They sell it in either rod or tube form, 3'-4' lengths for anywhere between $12 and $25 each.


----------



## neon007 (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice job. I have some Kevlar tubing here but haven't got around to it yet. I'm still trying to get the Carbon Fiber to come out good everytime. I go through 2 blanks every pen.


----------

